# No good jars left



## bobclay (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all,

 I'm not sure how many of you saw this or the other auctions that went off today, but if anyone says there aren't any more good jars out there to be had, they need to look at this:

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=476

 Actually went a little bit cheaper than I thought it would.  []

 Bob


----------



## cookie (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob- there have been some really unbelievable jars and bottles in auctions lately..some of the prices are staggering..


----------



## capsoda (Jul 4, 2008)

Yow, that is a beauty.

 Some of the jars from that museum up north should be hitting Ebay. It is ashame that none of the old guys relatives would take it over. I would have had to carry on his work.


----------



## bobclay (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Warren,

 Many of Phil Robinson's jars from the museum have already hit ebay through hoosierjars weekly auctions...and a lot more to come...probably for a year or two. The amber BBGMCo was a part of the Bettinghaus collection. They bought most of my jars when I sold out.

 The really sad thing about the Robinson museum is that a couple years ago, in failing health, he offered it to the city of Muncie for less than half of what it was actually worth. Muncie's entire history is built on jars...at least since 1887 when Ball moved there from Buffalo, NY and built their headquarters there. But the city decided not to work with him and now this huge collection of basically their own history will be dispersed across the country. Great for collectors, but a real shame for the city leaders of Muncie. Lots of things could have been done to keep that entire historical collection intact and there, but they simply were not interested.

 Bob


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, talk about staggering prices! My husband gets upset if I pay more than $15.00 including shipping! He reminds me that it is a hobby not obsession. My collection is modest, it started with the Ball Blue jars from my mother and grandmother. I love family history. I hope to aquire some colored jars in the future, but alas I must put food on the table first. Anyone with a nice colored jar fair condition,  that they would part with, and a modest price, ( could trade for homemade jam or salsa) let me know. 
 Ghostrider


----------



## epgorge (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, Bob, talk about short sighted leadership. They will only Appreciate and what a draw for the community. I am not surprised though. These threads are their epitaph.

 As you said, at least they are still out in the open market. 

 Joel


----------



## darrellp (Aug 26, 2008)

You know, people have told me I ought to put my jars in a musuem but I kinda feel like it would be a shame to do that since that would lock away a bunch of one of a kind jars from any other collectors ever owning them.  I suppose you could argue that it would be nice to "keep them together", but that really doesn't mean as much to me as getting them back out there where other collectors have a chance to own them and enjoy them.  What do you guys think?

 Darrell


----------



## Ghostrider (Aug 26, 2008)

Personally I would love the chance to own and enjoy some really neat jars, but they seem out of reach for me at this time. I'll need to save up for ones I really want.
 Ghostrider


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 26, 2008)

Darrell, I am in complete agreement with you about important collections like yours. If collections start to go into museums (real museums) they are forever taken out of the reach of collectors. Our hobby is dependant on collectors knowing that there are good jars that are or will be available to them as their collections grow and mature. With regard to the comment that is often heard in the hobby "there just are not any good jars left" there simply is no foundation in fact for this position. I have heard this kind of statement since I first started collecting jars in the mid 1960's. It was not true then and it is not true now. Just within the last year or so there have been many 'new' jars (those that have never been in collections before) that have been discovered. The complete Dalby and the amber Van Vliet Improved are two good examples. When I quit collecting, about 1978, I could have put my fairly extensive collection of Midgets in some boxes and hid them away. I would have certainly benefitted financially by doing this. Instead, not expecting to come back to the hobby, I made them available to other collectors. Having a collection, such as the Jar Museum, available for collectors to see is a very positive thing. Let us not, however, make the mistake of starting to take jars permanently out of circulation and thereby seriously diminishing the hobby.

 Ghostrider, Almost everyone in the hobby, I know that there are some exceptions, started out with a couple of old blue jars that came into their hands by chance. Keep your eyes open and be patient. I have very little income to spare for jars but I have been very active in searching for bargains in 'undiscovered' jars. I have had very good results. Example: About a year ago I bought a Trade Mark Lightning in true cornflower blue for $13. Just keep looking.    George


----------



## glass man (Aug 26, 2008)

YES,GHOSTRIDER I have very little money too,but I bought a quart nice GREEN BALL PERFECT MASON for$18 on ebites and that included shipping!


----------



## mike54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> Bob- there have been some really unbelievable jars and bottles in auctions lately..some of the prices are staggering..


   yes dude! so very true.great jars with staggering prices.


----------

